# Please help i cant keep buying coolant



## Billythekid03 (Jan 15, 2019)

My 87 325iS developed a coolant leak a month or two ago and it only leaks until about half the tank is full then it stops. I fill it up and it slowly leaks, the weird thing is i park it on a slight incline facing uphill and it ends up dripping from the bumper. From feeling around all the hoses were dry and i tightened the clamps to make sure. I think its coming from the water pump gasket but that wouldnt exlain how its ending up dripping from the bumper. Can someone please help my figure this out before the poor m20 gives out on me


----------



## karzrus (Jun 4, 2008)

There must be evidence of the leak somewhere, but to get to the front bumper I’d be checking the radiator over very closely.


----------



## Billythekid03 (Jan 15, 2019)

*There must be evidence of the leak somewhere, but to get to the front bumper I***8217;d be c*

Ill check it when i get home from school, how much does a new radiator cost?


----------

